# What Spine for a 30lb bow?



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I shot a 30lb bow and bought a bunch of arrows to match that bow but its been over 2 yrs ago....Now, I need to get the right spine before I order some shafts....Thanks for your help on this.....


----------



## jaycg (Oct 25, 2020)

rembrandt said:


> I shot a 30lb bow and bought a bunch of arrows to match that bow but its been over 2 yrs ago....Now, I need to get the right spine before I order some shafts....Thanks for your help on this.....


I like using 400s with my 35# recurve. Higher spines didn’t fly as well for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

jaycg said:


> I like using 400s with my 35# recurve. Higher spines didn’t fly as well for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly, I shot 600s in my 30 and 35lb bows....but not all that sure on that.....


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Draw length?


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm shooting 1716 Platinum Plus, full length, with bullet points (65 grains?). My Bow draw weight is just over 30 pounds on the fingers. Bow is set up with a wire rest and plunger button. Shot 1816 too, but the 1716 seem to fly and group a little better. This is strictly a target setup, so if you're looking for a hunting arrow, I would go a little stiffer with more weight in the tip.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You'll probably need .800's but not enough info to say for sure. Draw length and center cut of the bow will make a big difference.


Oh and btw, to the fellow shooting .400's out of a 35# bow.... your arrows are waaaaaay too stiff.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

agree with mr casto.

.800s would work for you dave.

.700s could work too if you keep loading on point weight till they tune.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I run 600s on my 35lb with 225grn up front.


----------



## MontanaMarine (Nov 22, 2019)

I draw 32", and shoot a 32.5" 400 spine with 200 grains up front, in my 30# Samick Discovery.

I could probably get by just fine with a 500 spine and around 150gr up front, but the choices for a 500 spine with a 32" shaft are kind of thin.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I shoot a 32 pound recurve. Have a new WF21 riser with 35 pound limbs, bolts out 3 turns. I draw around 28 and 700 spine Goldtip Warriors bareshaft perfectly with 125 tips.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

MontanaMarine said:


> I draw 32", and shoot a 32.5" 400 spine with 200 grains up front, in my 30# Samick Discovery.
> 
> I could probably get by just fine with a 500 spine and around 150gr up front, but the choices for a 500 spine with a 32" shaft are kind of thin.


MontanaMarine,
I like your Youtube videos of your chrono tests. I see you like the Goldtip Warriors also. That is all I buy now.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Brian N said:


> I'm shooting 1716 Platinum Plus, full length, with bullet points (65 grains?). My Bow draw weight is just over 30 pounds on the fingers. Bow is set up with a wire rest and plunger button. Shot 1816 too, but the 1716 seem to fly and group a little better. This is strictly a target setup, so if you're looking for a hunting arrow, I would go a little stiffer with more weight in the tip.


I don’t hunt any more.....strictly targets now....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave - 

At your DL, Brian is correct, 1716s @ 880. 
Not sure where he got that idea from though. ( Hi Brian)

Dave, didn't we go over this a few years back??? 

Viper1 out.


----------



## ca.nuck (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm only a newb but I have been shooting 600's on 30" carbon to carbon arrows and 30# recurve. But I think they might be too strong. I'm probably going to try 700's next time.


----------



## MontanaMarine (Nov 22, 2019)

cheeney said:


> MontanaMarine,
> I like your Youtube videos of your chrono tests. I see you like the Goldtip Warriors also. That is all I buy now.


Yes, the GT Warrior has become my 'go-to' shaft. 400s, and 340s, full length. I've been fletching them up with 4" four fletch, in that kind of fluorescent yellow or fluorescent lime.

I did have some 500 and 600 warriors, set up with points around 125/145 gr. They shot well in my 30-35 lb bows, but I was not getting to full draw.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

MontanaMarine said:


> Yes, the GT Warrior has become my 'go-to' shaft. 400s, and 340s, full length. I've been fletching them up with 4" four fletch, in that kind of fluorescent yellow or fluorescent lime.
> 
> I did have some 500 and 600 warriors, set up with points around 125/145 gr. They shot well in my 30-35 lb bows, but I was not getting to full draw.


You have some long arms for sure. That is some beautiful scenery where you live and film your shooting. Do you hunt with your trad bows out there?


----------



## MontanaMarine (Nov 22, 2019)

cheeney said:


> You have some long arms for sure. That is some beautiful scenery where you live and film your shooting. Do you hunt with your trad bows out there?


Well I'm working on my skills, with the intent of taking a mule deer. Haven't done it yet. If I'm honest with myself, I enjoy shooting the bows just for the physical and mental discipline. We do have nice scenery here, and plenty of deer that come right into the yard for water and green grass during the dry part of summer.

I could have arrowed a nice buck last fall, was licensed and all. Thing is, I am not comfortable killing a 'yard deer'. It just doesn't set well with me. There is plenty of public land around here to hunt though.

My archery vids are in the backyard mostly, we are blessed with nice scenery and wildlife.


















.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Like Brian and Viper, I like the Platinum Plus shafts. Inexpensive and straight. I shoot at 30# on the fingers with a 28.5" draw. I use 1913s at full length, but I could just as well go 1716 a bit shorter.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> At your DL, Brian is correct, 1716s @ 880.
> Not sure where he got that idea from though. ( Hi Brian)
> ...


We did but it was more than a few yrs...Now I'm old and delapodated.....but the desire to release an arrow burns in my bod.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> We did but it was more than a few yrs...Now I'm old and delapodated.....but the desire to release an arrow burns in my bod.....





6bloodychunks said:


> agree with mr casto.
> 
> .800s would work for you dave.
> 
> .700s could work too if you keep loading on point weight till they tune.


Im thinking that also because I'm getting 24# limbs for my ILF Wns riser...Im wondering if they would perform OK with my 30# Black Hunter?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

retro-grouch said:


> Draw length?


29 and 1/2" with compound but probably 29 with the recurve....my anchor is different now....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

24# limbs call for a 1616 @ about a 1000 spine.
If you want arrows for both the 24# and 30# limbs, stay with the 1716s.

The years go by fast when you're having fun, don't they?

Viper1 out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> 24# limbs call for a 1616 @ about a 1000 spine.
> If you want arrows for both the 24# and 30# limbs, stay with the 1716s.
> ...


John Champion is making my some arrows today (700s) for the ILF rig....He told me today he would order me some shafts for the 24lb bow.....I have a 29 and half DL so that will add 2lbs on the 24, so 26 might allow for a stronger spine, would it not?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> John Champion is making my some arrows today (700s) for the ILF rig....He told me today he would order me some shafts for the 24lb bow.....I have a 29 and half DL so that will add 2lbs on the 24, so 26 might allow for a stronger spine, would it not?


BTW...who makes and sells the 1716s?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave - 

Ah, no.

Depending on the type of limb and bolt position, a 24# bow gains about 1.2# and a 30# bow gains about 1.5# / inch.
Yes, the initial weight will be higher is you crank the bolts full in. 

A 29" 700 with std weight head spines to about 35-40# +/-. 

For what you're doing, they are probably fine, but why not just get the right arrow in the first place. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> Ah, no.
> 
> ...


I did get 6 for the 30lb bow which I think will work....they are 600s with 125 up front.....I’ve got the 900s for the 24lb limbs to try out.....


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Enjoy your bow. If you have gold tip inserts you can add wts to the tip if you need them. But bet the arrows will fly fine, some people likem a bit stiff anyway. I've shot 500s with 145grs on a 34# bot and they worked fine- I did have a plunger tho.


----------



## HTJ1964 (Oct 19, 2020)

rembrandt said:


> Im thinking that also because I'm getting 24# limbs for my ILF Wns riser...Im wondering if they would perform OK with my 30# Black Hunter?


If it helps any - I have a 35# Black Hunter and a 21" WNS Riser with 28# long limbs, the Black Hunter needs/wants considerably more spine.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

HTJ1964 said:


> If it helps any - I have a 35# Black Hunter and a 21" WNS Riser with 28# long limbs, the Black Hunter needs/wants considerably more spine.


Are you shooting 600s in the 35? I have a 35# Bear Polar and I shot 600s in that bow with no problem.....


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

First thing to do is make sure your Black Hunter is what it’s marked. I own 3 and none are actually what they are marked at. My 30# BH is 33#@ 28” so around [email protected] my 27” DL.
My first 35# BH was 34#@28” so around 32/33# @ 27”. And my newest BH was a 35# that comes in @ 38# @28”...36.5# @ my 27”DL. All of these bows shoot a 700 spine arrow 30” long 25 gr. outserts w/ 85-100gr. TopHat field points like darts. This is what I am shooting in 3D.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Dougmax.....thanks for the post....I will go to Champion Archery and definitely have the DW looked into....he is gonna get my ILF lined up to go as soon as the limbs show up....


Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> Ah, no.
> 
> ...


Getting the right arrows to start with makes a lot of sense.....that’s my problem


----------



## HTJ1964 (Oct 19, 2020)

rembrandt said:


> Are you shooting 600s in the 35? I have a 35# Bear Polar and I shot 600s in that bow with no problem.....


32" 400's with 150 up front - because I had them on hand and they worked out to be just right. I have some 600's in the mail that I am hoping will work for both the BH and my ILF rig with appropriate point weight for each. 

My BH scales 38/39 @ my 28.5" draw length


----------

